

SmartClick: Revolution in the sphere of quizzes - davidbuniat
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1417519205/smartclick-revolution-in-the-sphere-of-quizzes

======
baliex
2 minutes into their video I have no idea what the product/idea/concept is.

